# How will Directv recover from this?



## cajunbug (Jan 28, 2007)

I think directv will have a big problem over the next few months. They promised all these HD channels and assumed that their outsourced installers where properly installing the systems. 

Now you have all kinds of average folks with diplexers, etc installed in their homes and are not getting the proper signals. I spoke with about 10 co-workers and friends that have this problem tonight! A few have the h20 and are getting none of the new channels and have been on the phone all night with directv.

If directv does not quickly figure out an easy install, single wire solution that can be done by the do it yourselfers, the increase support calls will sink the install companies.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I have a feeling they are going to be swamped with CS calls from the people with diplexors.

I called 3 weeks ago because my HD locals quit working. A guy came out less than a week later to realign the dish. I called late this afternoon and they are sending out a guy, but not for 2 weeks. I think I'll have it fixed myself before that, but that is a crazy long wait.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

cajunbug said:


> If directv does not quickly figure out an easy install, single wire solution that can be done by the do it yourselfers, the increase support calls will sink the install companies.


The SWM (single wire multiswitch) is currently in trials with select members of DBSTalk. It's coming for the rest of us, just don't know exactly when though.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The install companies knew up front they couldn't use diplexors, but didn't do the job right. As with all companies in America, you will got broke and out of business if you don't do it right. I just hope D* has a contract with these companies so D* doesn't have to pick up the tab for all the recalls.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cajunbug said:


> If directv does not quickly figure out an easy install, single wire solution that can be done by the do it yourselfers, the increase support calls will sink the install companies.


"Figure out?" it's called a SWM and is due out soon. It may not be for DIY installs but it's on the way.


----------



## solomita (Nov 18, 2005)

I had to do my own quick-repair to remove the OTA diplexor. When the installer put up the new AT9 they didn't remove the diplexor, so I removed it from both indoors and the roof.


----------



## cajunbug (Jan 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Figure out?" it's called a SWM and is due out soon. It may not be for DIY installs but it's on the way.


Think of this situation.....68 year old man with bad back....watches tv all day....can get cable with dvr and fair number of hd channels....or he can try to fix his directv with something called a swm that requires all kinds of set up in his 35 year old house or wait weeks for the fix that will be after several football games he wanted to see......

the cable companies will eat this up and the masses will be pissed shortly! especially those who switched recently!


----------



## masmith (Dec 8, 2006)

Same thing happened to me, and I am screwed.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

cajunbug said:


> Think of this situation.....68 year old man with bad back....watches tv all day....can get cable with dvr and fair number of hd channels....or he can try to fix his directv with something called a swm that requires all kinds of set up in his 35 year old house or wait weeks for the fix that will be after several football games he wanted to see......
> 
> the cable companies will eat this up and the masses will be pissed shortly! especially those who switched recently!


I understand what you're saying. Unfortunately for grandpa, he's probably smack in the midst of a two year commitment, so it will cost him a pretty penny to switch to cable now.

It will certainly be a problem if installers had disregarded the information out there about not diplexing with the AT/AU9 dishes.

Truth be told, though, as much as it sucks to have to wait until an installer can come out, the channels will still be there for the SD feeds - it's just the HD counterpart that will be down until the fix is done - not like he's completely losing programming.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cajunbug said:


> Think of this situation.....68 year old man with bad back....watches tv all day....can get cable with dvr and fair number of hd channels....or he can try to fix his directv with something called a swm that requires all kinds of set up in his 35 year old house or wait weeks for the fix that will be after several football games he wanted to see......
> 
> the cable companies will eat this up and the masses will be pissed shortly! especially those who switched recently!


I don't think you understand how a SWM works.
It's made to work with older house wiring so SAT feeds can use the older CATV wiring.
I have a SWM and don't know what you mean by "requires all kinds of set up in his 35 year old house".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> .... Unfortunately for grandpa,..... .


Hey I resemble that remark


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

cajunbug said:


> Think of this situation.....68 year old man with bad back....watches tv all day....can get cable with dvr and fair number of hd channels....or he can try to fix his directv with something called a swm that requires all kinds of set up in his 35 year old house or wait weeks for the fix that will be after several football games he wanted to see......
> 
> the cable companies will eat this up and the masses will be pissed shortly! especially those who switched recently!


I don't think you are understanding what people are telling you about the simplicity of the SWM, and the fact that it is designed to be used with existing wiring that might already be in the 35 year old house. It makes wiring for satellite just about as simple as for cable.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

The OP is right. How will D* recover? I think we'll all be stuck with worthless equipment in a few months as D* goes under.

Has this site become the "exaggeration site"? Let's get real here. "How will D* recover from this"? Are you serious? Do you really think it is having a bad situation?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

D* won't go under but Ironwood and others that took shortcuts and didn't follow procedures might find themselves looking for work at Comcast.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh, oh. This is one of those threads where emotion has taken over. Ranting and venting are very much permitted, especially as well controlled as these posts are. Nothing wrong with ranting and venting, we need to get it out every so often.

Foolishly, I hope I can bring some reality back into this thread. Why, after VOS and bwaldron have done a great job do I think I might be able to? Foolishness. 

First off, today was not something DIRECTV needs to recover from. "Hi, my name is DIRECTV and I've been off SD for 30 days."  The call centers were not overwhelmed, no installers were shot trying to escape from mistaken installs, and no animals were harming in the writing of this post. 

Yes, as more and more people realize new HD, DIRECTV will be busy with calls. But no matter what, they would be busy with calls. If for no other reason to get the new HD. Yes, there will be some who will need alignments, diplexers removals, and switch replacements, but again, not at a level to be "recovered from." 

Now, how many 68 year old grandpas with bad backs call cable and instantly have service. I've always had to call for an install. Sometimes it can be done at the plant, many times the installer had to come out to open the floodgates. 

How many 68 year old grandpas have to DIY DIRECTV? While I have done all my installs myself, I never needed to. And my dad has had his installed, didn't have to lift a finger--except to call DIRECTV. 

For a very long time, DIRECTV'ers have had single wire solutions from 3rd party companies. Yes, there often is a lag between a new dish configuration and single wire solution, but 3lnb single wire exists today and 5lnb is currently in trials, this time completely engineered by DIRECTV. Be available by the end of the year. Won't be DIY immediately, but you know it will be someday. 

Speaking of SWM, it will be the simplest install for DIRECTV. Not a huge setup as you imply. (BTW, why is that?) It could be easily installed in any house that has existing coax. 

I'm sorry that something is not yet right in your installation. It happens. And it is fixable.

If you have arranged service from DIRECTV and the scheduled date is more than a week out, you often can use directv.com to move up the date. 

In any case, I hope you get up and running soon.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, the truth of the matter in my personal situation is that my 63 year old dad will neither notice nor care. He has a 27" SD TV from many, many moons ago and doesn't plan on getting a new TV until it dies. HD means literally nothing to him.

This might cause you to go  (I know it does me), but this is the fact. It's more likely that grandpa just wants his station (which hasn't changed) than it is that he wants his HD.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

I suspect "Going under" is a little much, considering only a small percentage of their base customer subscribes to HD. 

However, DirecTV should be concerned about recent installs (since the "coming soon: more HD than anyone" marketing blitz) being performed inadequately. At the very least I would hope pressure is put on the installers. As word gets out about the launch, people will not enjoy spending hours waiting on hold, testing channels, unplugging, etc. It just tells the customer, DirecTV is complicated and unreliable. A difficult stain to remove from the "Brand"no matter how small the audience.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, the truth of the matter in my personal situation is that my 63 year old dad will neither notice nor care. He has a 27" SD TV from many, many moons ago and doesn't plan on getting a new TV until it dies. HD means literally nothing to him.
> 
> This might cause you to go  (I know it does me), but this is the fact. It's more likely that grandpa just wants his station (which hasn't changed) than it is that he wants his HD.


Doug, I've met this man, many times over.  My (step)dad didn't get pay-tv until I gave him DIRECTV for a couple years, a few years back. After a recent move back to WI, he's actually paying for cable! But none of that HD stuff. His SD TV is just fine for him; even tho he does admit my HDTV does look pretty good. 

And I know others who won't have to recover from today and since they have DIRECTV, they won't have to recover from February 18, 2009. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Except that the overwhelming majority of us have not had the problems being whined about.

My AT9 has been up on the roof since I got the HR20 a year ago. Damned if I know whether or not the diplexor is in place. The very competent dude who installed it never mentioned removing anything when he took it out of the box.

My system runs fine. Got lots of new channels and - best of all - the stuff originating in true 1080i is coming out of my HDTV in 1080i, too.

And I'm 69 years old. 

DirecTV is mostly going to be busy putting up Slimlines and hooking up H20's and HR20's. I know I'm ready to get a second rig.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, the truth of the matter in my personal situation is that my 63 year old dad will neither notice nor care. He has a 27" SD TV from many, many moons ago and doesn't plan on getting a new TV until it dies. HD means literally nothing to him.
> 
> This might cause you to go  (I know it does me), but this is the fact. It's more likely that grandpa just wants his station (which hasn't changed) than it is that he wants his HD.


Hey go easy on your dad  I felt exactly the way he did until I had been on this Forum for several months. All the great posters here helped me to know what exactly it was that I was missing by not having HD TV :sunsmile: I can never thank all of you enough :goodjob:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Regardless of their age, gender, or physical condition, it is probably safe to say most (by an overwhelming margin) DirecTV customers are unable to effect repairs to their system. They shouldn't have to be able to do that, all they should have to do is expect it to work, and call DirecTV when it doesn't. Most of the time, that works just fine. 

What you see posted in the various forums are not all the success stories, they are the problems. Forums typically run very negative in that regard, because other than the enthusiasists (like us), the only other people that search out forums are those having problems. Mr. or Mrs. Average Joe Customer doesn't find a forum so they can post "everything is working great", but they absolutely will find one to post "help me with my problem".

Overall, I think this initial rollout went extremelly well. Sure, there were some problems, that is to be expected. But I am not seeing the volume of posts I would expect to see if there were massive problems out there.

Oh, and this 60+ year old retiree on social security is absolutely capable of climbing on his roof, or whatever else it takes. Generalizations usually aren't valid.

Carl


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Hey go easy on your dad  I felt exactly the way he did until I had been on this Forum for several months. All the great posters here helped me to know what exactly it was that I was missing by not having HD TV :sunsmile: I can never thank all of you enough :goodjob:


My Dad is a good guy. I did get him to switch to DIRECTV from cable and he gets much, much better reception now. He'll be forced to get an HDTV the next time he gets a set and at that time I'll hopefully be able to pass my receivers on to him (even if they are leased).

The good news is that he knows the world of DVR and I suspect they'll never get away from that. HD will hit their house at some point, but today .. I don't even think he knows that DIRECTV has a new satellite in space much less that new HD is on the way (or as of today here).

It's all good


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

> Except that the overwhelming majority of us have not had the problems being whined about.


Exactly. It's always disappointing when you're the one in the minority that is having the problems, so I do understand the frustration. But anecdotal stories posted on a message board that probably represents less than .1% of D* customer base is hardly an example of them or other companies "going under" or needing to recover.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Count my Mom in with your Dads. Her single LNB dish and 27" SD keeps her perfectly happy. Whenever I go over there I usually end up setting her VCR clock for her because she can't. This is representative of a good number of people out there. She has no interest in HD.
And just for the sake of countering all the anecdotal whining, 9 months ago I called to order an HR20. 4 days later an installer showed up at the appointed time with the HR20 and installed a slimline dish... and apparently got it right the first time. The HR20 has worked just fine from day one. Never a problem. And I now have all the HD channels I am supposed to have. So how many people who have had my experience write about it on a forum? Not very many. Not to diminish those who have had problems. My point is there are a lot more people with no problems and a lot less people with problems than you would be led to believe from reading this or similar forums.


----------



## RamaX (Nov 24, 2006)

Im inclined to agree with Tom R on this. Titling this thread " How will Directv recover from this?" i think is a bit much. I have had ALOT of installation issues. I am capable of self installing, and did the very first install myself. But when i payed for the HD units a coupla years ago, the new dish and instal came with it, so i said...hey go for it, its paid for, less work fo me. Ill supervise, hehe. It took about 5 tries back and forth to get it all installed correctly. 

Sur it was annoying, frustrating, and not very impressive on their part. But by making them come back till i was happy, i DID get it done. And in all the complaining i was informed tat id need the correct dish, so that was handled during all the corrections (i went from a 1 to a 3 to a 5 LNB). 

So while i agree that the 65 yr old person of indiscrimnate sex should be able to rely on their installer, and i agree that there are plenty of crappy installation contractors out there, id also say that evn 65 yr olds know how o complain until they get whats right, heck maybe even better than 35 yr olds~! 

True many may not have been interested, but hard to ay that they couldnt have known anythng, DTV has been plastering all sorts ofadvertising with their bills for months, as well as notices about making sure your eqpmnt is readyfor the next step blah blah. True theres gonna be a backlog of people catching up now, but the vast majority if they were interested knew to take care of this awhile back. The ones who werent interested then, may not be interested now, and if they suddenly are, should understand "hey i guess i shoulda made sure i was ready"

So yeah theres always gonna be some problems in situations like this. But DTV having to "recover from this" , no i dont think thatll be the case AT ALL.


----------



## lobofanina (Apr 14, 2007)

My 5lnb sidecar was installed along with a h20 nine or so months ago not long after discovering this site and SatGuys. (Thanks all of you) Around 8 months ago a supervisor came to my home to check on the installer's work, signal strength was fine and the installer had correctly installed the bbc. Three months ago a HR20-100 was purchased and installed correctly once again bbcs and all. 

I feel sorry for the people having problems with shoddy installations I hope DirecTv is able to get everything straighted out as quickly as possible.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> The SWM (single wire multiswitch) is currently in trials with select members of DBSTalk. It's coming for the rest of us, just don't know exactly when though.


It resolves all the issues pertaining to support for multiple tuners via a single coax connection, including for OTA combined with the sat signal for tuners. The testers have been using these for months now successfully in trails, and the general customer installer base will start to see these before year end.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

How many people told installer about the diplexer, or if informed about the future problem of a diplexer didn't believe the installer because he is "idiot" or didn't want to pay for the line runs for mirror, or ota's.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, the truth of the matter in my personal situation is that my 63 year old dad will neither notice nor care. He has a 27" SD TV from many, many moons ago and doesn't plan on getting a new TV until it dies. HD means literally nothing to him.
> 
> This might cause you to go  (I know it does me), but this is the fact. It's more likely that grandpa just wants his station (which hasn't changed) than it is that he wants his HD.


Even my wife who is not anywhere near 63, doesn't see the point of HD. She likes having bigger TV screens but claims she can't see much difference between SD and HD! She just wants to have all of her movie channels and Oprah.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

lobofanina said:


> My 5lnb sidecar was installed along with a h20 nine or so months ago not long after discovering this site and SatGuys. (Thanks all of you) Around 8 months ago a supervisor came to my home to check on the installer's work, signal strength was fine and the installer had correctly installed the bbc. Three months ago a HR20-100 was purchased and installed correctly once again bbcs and all.
> 
> I feel sorry for the people having problems with shoddy installations I hope DirecTv is able to get everything straighted out as quickly as possible.


I've had 3 installers:
1st very good - ran lines installed the correct switch and even added a second line for what was then a planned but not purchased HD DVR. 
2nd very bad - had no idea what he was doing. I had to read the setup instructions for my HR20 because he didn't know and then insisted that I had the correct dish (a 3 line) instead of the 5LNB that I told him I needed. To top it off he showed up 5 hours late!
3rd GREAT! Fortunately he was the one that installed my 5LNB and my second HR20.

I think this is typical 2 out of 3 were good but it doesn't help if you got one of the 33% that don't know what they are doing.


----------



## hoboken (Jan 20, 2007)

cajunbug said:


> Think of this situation.....68 year old man with bad back....watches tv all day....can get cable with dvr and fair number of hd channels....or he can try to fix his directv with something called a swm that requires all kinds of set up in his 35 year old house or wait weeks for the fix that will be after several football games he wanted to see......
> 
> the cable companies will eat this up and the masses will be pissed shortly! especially those who switched recently!


keep your cool folks, a little patience & everything will be worked out, as for grandpa, I suppose a few younger folk may be having problems too - I am 66, have 3 HD tv's & all work fine, - my computer is the latest with vista premium op. sys. - have cell phohes, - ipods & generally the one that is called when anyone in the family needs tech updates, feel a little like we are all being thrown in the senility pool, GRAMPS


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

how will they recover from 10-20% of people with hd setups taking 1 extra month to get the most HD channels available anywhere?

by a flood of new subscribers, and a rash of truck rolls.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Will the SWM allow diplexing on the Sat line? Maybe its just me but I prefer separate lines for my OTA and Sat feeds.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Will the SWM allow diplexing on the Sat line? Maybe its just me but I prefer separate lines for my OTA and Sat feeds.


it should, by all i have seen, allow it quite easily.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can see both sides of the issue, but I have to say, I think that yesterday was overwhelmingly positive. Legacy users were almost completely unaffected and early adopters got a taste of the future. 

I don't see a lot to "recover" from, except increased profits.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm sorry for those having problems, but nothing could've gone smoother for me personally.

I had my AT9 installed in August of 2006. Obviously it took a long while to confirm my set up was done correctly -- and i had to go through 2 different guys before getting someone who really knew what they were doing -- but it paid off as my readings are likewise perfect and I've had no trouble at all.

I feel bad for those with issues, but it's the tech's fault for doing a poor job. It probably wasn't wise for us to have these installed ahead of time -- I lucked out as some here did -- but you wonder what they'll do to compensate others since the installations were done in the past...only now would we know if the job was done properly or not.

In the big picture, as much as some of us have had problems, I'm doubting this is going to affect DirecTV at all. The quality of the content now speaks for itself.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Between all the DirecTV commercials, calls, and e-mails, I have trouble seeing how this caught anyone off guard. I was basicaly prepared for the new HD channels since the summer before, with the 5lnb install, multiswitch, and BBCs, which means anyone could have been - last summer I didn't even know about this forum.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

cajunbug said:


> Think of this situation.....68 year old man with bad back....watches tv all day....can get cable with dvr and fair number of hd channels....or he can try to fix his directv with something called a swm that requires all kinds of set up in his 35 year old house or wait weeks for the fix that will be after several football games he wanted to see......
> 
> the cable companies will eat this up and the masses will be pissed shortly! especially those who switched recently!


Dude! You describe my current situation almost exactly, right down to the age.

I had Dish with multiple dishes for over five years, but fortuitously, I switched to
cable about two years ago, just a few months before I had a mild stroke that
afflicted my left side and causes me walk with an unsteady wobble. :stickman:

Now I type with one hand and can not easily install my newest toys, much less
wrestle three dishes on a six-foot pole, but, if needed, I can have a cable tech
at my doorstep the same day, or the next day at the very latest.

Although I currently get only twenty-some HD channels, I keep two HD DVRs
busy and can hardly keep up with the programs I choose to watch. Sure, I
would like to have a few more HD channels in particular, but I don't think I
need 50, much less 100 or 150.

Retired or not, there are just so many hours in the day, and after all is said
and done and watched, it is important for all of us to remember, it's only tv!


----------



## jhixson (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree that the installers are not well informed or do not care. I have upgraded a couple times in the last few years and even the the last time to the 5lnb dish the installer never mentioned the diplexer config and reconnected it the same way. 

The diplexer is working though after I moved the bbc to the attic before the first diplexer. Do not know why this works but everything is fine now.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't think you understand how a SWM works.
> It's made to work with older house wiring so SAT feeds can use the older CATV wiring.
> I have a SWM and don't know what you mean by "requires all kinds of set up in his 35 year old house".


Well, I think *you* are NOT SEEING the picture!

The SWM is due out in the FUTURE and maybe you have one, so *goodie for YOU*!

Everyone else who needs one is so screwed until D* actually ship the units.

The fact that YOU have one doesn't mean jack-chit to all those who are waiting and the fact that they can't get the service that D* has touted for so long will upset quite a few of them.

The OP is quite correct, notwithstanding beta testers, people with non-current hardware are likely to overload the installation contractors, many of which were already facing resource problems. (Locally, unemployment is low, so they have a hell of a time hiring and retaining people who can do the job.)


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Figure out?" it's called a SWM and is due out soon. It may not be for DIY installs but it's on the way.


What they should have figured out was to make Rev3 of the BBC an external module. It works great between the LNB and the Diplexer, I just had to wrap it in a mess of electrical tape to keep the water out.

As much as I agree they have SWM figured out (albeit years late, as I was always tempted to buy expensive stackers ever since my first D* tivo), this was just an engineering oversight.


----------



## 40yearfan (Aug 8, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Oh, oh. This is one of those threads where emotion has taken over. Ranting and venting are very much permitted, especially as well controlled as these posts are. Nothing wrong with ranting and venting, we need to get it out every so often.
> 
> Foolishly, I hope I can bring some reality back into this thread. Why, after VOS and bwaldron have done a great job do I think I might be able to? Foolishness.
> 
> ...


Once again, the voice of reason triumphs over perceived calamity.

Great post Tom.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

I had my old 3 LNB antenna replaced with a Slimline AU9-S in the spring of this year. They did it for free with a new two year comittment. 

At the time, the technician told me that DirecTV was very aware that the backlog of field service dispatches would increase significantly when the new HD channels launched.

He told me that DirecTV had stepped up their training classes for the technicians to help get installations performed correctly the first time, which can reduce return visits and also to make sure that they were knowledgable on all of the new equipment requirements such as multi-switches, diplexers, coax cable, etc.

My installer was very good. He only made one mistake. He forgot that the old style Zinwell would not operate with the new 5 LNB dish and H20s & HR20s. I knew it was needed and was very forceful him him to replace it with a WB68 and he did.

A month ago an technician came to swap my H10-250 for a HR20-700. He was surprised that I got a appoinment only after waiting two weeks. I told him that I scheduled it with MasTec directly. 

Before entering my home he checked to make sure that my system was properly grounded, which I have never seen them do before. So that is an improvement.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, folks, time out. Please be kind and respectful to each other, this is a good discussion and I would rather leave it open.


----------



## blazer900 (Sep 20, 2007)

pls confirm i should be getting signal from 103b


----------



## 40yearfan (Aug 8, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Except that the overwhelming majority of us have not had the problems being whined about.
> 
> My AT9 has been up on the roof since I got the HR20 a year ago. Damned if I know whether or not the diplexor is in place. The very competent dude who installed it never mentioned removing anything when he took it out of the box.
> 
> ...


Got my new system in May of 2006. Very competent installer put the antenna on the back of my house where it is almost hidden, hooked up my HR20 and 3 - H20's, made sure I had the BBC's installed, and even programmed my main TV to work with the remote on my HR-20 to show me how to make the others work. And he did this all in the space of 4 hours. He also installed an OTA in my attic which works fantastic for the OTA channels I have available in my area and ran a seperate line to my HR20 for it (I don't have it on the H20's).

The thing of it is that I could have done this myself as I did in the last place I lived, but since I turn 65 in November, I figured I'd treat myself for a change and watch someone else do the work. A novel experience, but one I intend to do more often.

This grandpa might not be the most knowledgeable person when it comes to electronics, but he's smart enough to keep a young whipper snapper from giving him a snow job.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

blazer900 said:


> pls confirm i should be getting signal from 103b


If you have a 5-LNB dish, and you have an HR20 or H20, then yes you should see good signals on 103(b).

Carl


----------



## blazer900 (Sep 20, 2007)

is where nre HD channels are and 103b is for locals


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

blazer900 said:


> is where nre HD channels are and 103b is for locals


99(b) and 103(a) are for locals. 103(b) is where HD is coming from on the Directv 10 satellite. 99(a) is where new HD will be coming from on Directv 11, to be launched early next year.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

I am more than capable to do it myself but whenever I call for an upgrade, I negotiate free installation. I'm not going back to cable so what's the big deal about re-upping for another contract? When they come to do it, I make sure everything works before they leave and ask that I am ready for whatever is coming down the road. They show me and I'm set. If your "professional" installer cut corners that's not D*'s fault. If you did it yourself, then how the heck is it D*'s fault?????


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

I love the way the new HD channels look on my TV. I turned on the TV and the HR20 worked just fine with the new HD. What is a SWM? Am I missing something?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

cajunbug said:


> I think directv will have a big problem over the next few months. They promised all these HD channels and assumed that their outsourced installers where properly installing the systems.
> 
> Now you have all kinds of average folks with diplexers, etc installed in their homes and are not getting the proper signals. I spoke with about 10 co-workers and friends that have this problem tonight! A few have the h20 and are getting none of the new channels and have been on the phone all night with directv.
> 
> If directv does not quickly figure out an easy install, single wire solution that can be done by the do it yourselfers, the increase support calls will sink the install companies.


I have diplexors installed on every unit I have and all is well.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

hankmack said:


> I love the way the new HD channels look on my TV. I turned on the TV and the HR20 worked just fine with the new HD. What is a SWM? Am I missing something?


A SWM is a Single Wire Multiswitch. Greatest invention around. This allows for all wires from dish into the SWM and than you can support all your HR20 and H20/21 using a single output wire from the SSWM. It also eliminates need for 2 lines into the HR20s and eliminates the need for BBCs. Find thread in CE section on SWM phase 1, 2 or 3, folks included diagrams etc. I was able to go from having 7 wires coming around the house to 1 single wire and than split off 3 ways.


----------



## blazer900 (Sep 20, 2007)

created equal, lol


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

blazer900 said:


> created equal, lol


true I did all the diplexing myself


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been reading bits and pieces of this thread....

-) How will they "recover"... I think you are drastically over estimating the impact level of this. IMHO... I think the impact of people not having MPEG-4 equipment, is much higher then those that have OTA/Diplexed in issues.

There is no doubt that there is some issue, and probably much higher then they want it to be... but I don't think it is at a magnitude level, that would warrant... and "recovery" cycle

-) SWM... It has been in the works for a long time now... and is very shortly going to be an option for every user... not just the people in the trials... it has started to go out in some markets via installers... 

So it is an option for some, and will be an option for all... very soon... 

-) Diplexing... I would suspect... that the VAST majority of users are not diplexing... they are accessing HD locals via the SAT stream... So yes... there are still people that had diplexing installed for what ever reason.

But it has been known for almost 2+ years that Diplexing was NOT going to be an option with the new SAT signal... and granted all "installers" are not created equal... the vast majority of them, probably do their jobs very well and did know that.... but then again... all we here about are the "problems", and not the ones that don't have problems.


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

spidey said:


> A SWM is a Single Wire Multiswitch. Greatest invention around. This allows for all wires from dish into the SWM and than you can support all your HR20 and H20/21 using a single output wire from the SSWM. It also eliminates need for 2 lines into the HR20s and eliminates the need for BBCs. Find thread in CE section on SWM phase 1, 2 or 3, folks included diagrams etc. I was able to go from having 7 wires coming around the house to 1 single wire and than split off 3 ways.


Thank you for the info. Since we only have one TV with one cable coming into the house it does not sound like something I need.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK, folks, time out. Please be kind and respectful to each other, this is a good discussion and I would rather leave it open.


OK I won't "go after" a posting that wasn't nice to me. :lol:


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) Diplexing...
> 
> But it has been known for almost 2+ years that Diplexing was NOT going to be an option with the new SAT signal... and granted all "installers" are not created equal... the vast majority of them, probably do their jobs very well and did know that.... but then again... all we here about are the "problems", and not the ones that don't have problems.


Earl, I dont understand the statement that diplexing was not an option for new SAT signal. I am diplexed and working fine getting my OTA subs, local HDs OTA, Local HD s and all the new 103b channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spidey said:


> Earl, I dont understand the statement that diplexing was not an option for new SAT signal. I am diplexed and working fine getting my OTA subs, local HDs OTA, Local HD s and all the new 103b channels.


Where and how did you set your BBC's... 
Some people are having success with putting the BBC's near their multiswitch BEFORE the diplexing... other are not.

The B-Band segment, wants to broadcast in the frequency range, that the BBC's want to put the OTA signal in.

So unless you are using some special diplexors, that are putting them in a different frequency range.... then the most of the others.

Or you are diplexing using the SWM (which is allowed, because it doesn't put the B-Band communication in the same range)...

It may be working "today" but I highly suspect that you may have problems in the future.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where and how did you set your BBC's...
> Some people are having success with putting the BBC's near their multiswitch BEFORE the diplexing... other are not.
> 
> The B-Band segment, wants to broadcast in the frequency range, that the BBC's want to put the OTA signal in.
> ...


I am a SWM5 user so no BBCs  Do you think the diplexor could be an issue in the future with the SWM and the sats cause the wife is really loving the wire cleanup that has been done.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

spidey said:


> I am a SWM5 user so no BBCs  Do you think the diplexor could be an issue in the future with the SWM and the sats cause the wife is really loving the wire cleanup that has been done.


Given that the SWM8 has OTA diplexing builtin, I think your wife can rest easily. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Two cents:
Ka-lo is 250-750 MHz. 
OTA is 54-890 MHz
Clearly these won't work if combined on the same line.
The BBC changes 250-750 MHz to 1650-2150 MHz.
The BBC needs a signal to control it. If the BBC is too far from the receiver or the diplexer won't pass the control signal well enough, then it won't work.

Some seem to be have luck with the BBC mounted before the first diplexer. Remember the BBC is directional and so it can't be directly connected to the output of the multi-switch [or it will be backwards].


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spidey said:


> I am a SWM5 user so no BBCs  Do you think the diplexor could be an issue in the future with the SWM and the sats cause the wife is really loving the wire cleanup that has been done.


Well no, as that is what it is designed to do...

And isn't the same as diplexing without an SWM, which is what I was referring to... and what the OP was referring to (I think with his concerns of previous installations with diplexing)

SWM eliminates the diplexing and bbc issues.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Given that the SWM8 has OTA diplexing builtin, I think your wife can rest easily.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanx Tom and Earl just verifying I was on right path. Yeah the SWM8 would be nice for the built in but the SWM5 with the diplexors have been doing a great job. I have had the diplexors since 1996 when I did first install and had the circular dish with a built in OTA. It did a reasonable job for OTA at the time. My local CBS affiliate provided new HD antenna a year or so ago when their HD local wasnt broadcast on D* but I am primarily using the OTA to bring in my PBS HD signal. Wish we could get a PBS National HD feed like we can with some of the networks


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well no, as that is what it is designed to do...
> 
> And isn't the same as diplexing without an SWM, which is what I was referring to... and what the OP was referring to (I think with his concerns of previous installations with diplexing)
> 
> SWM eliminates the diplexing and bbc issues.


While i fully intend to do that wire cleanup the moment SWM appears, I (like a lot of others) need to have all my local stations. I need this more than I need the 103(b) feed. So I diplex.

DirecTV provides me only 5 local HD feeds, out of at least 9 that are useful. Among those that D* doesn't give me is PBS, and I'd be SOL on Ken Burn's "The War" without diplexing. Another broadcasts most local sports teams. Now, I'm in Los Angeles, so I gotta figure that folks in, say, Duluth have even less of an opportunity to get D*'s HD feeds on all their stations.

Earl, I appreciate all you've done for DirecTV users, but on this issue I'd rather you were pressing D* to qualify remote BBC diplexing, than trying to talks us all out of it. Or get SWM up ASAP. Like before D11.

I really don't see the issue. I moved the BBC 35 feet out and see NO DETECTABLE extra attenuation. Sure, there is some -- there must be -- but the box can't see it, so why should I worry.

And why should DBSTalk's party line be "don't do it"?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Dude! You describe my current situation almost exactly, right down to the age.
> 
> I had Dish with multiple dishes for over five years, but fortuitously, I switched to
> cable about two years ago, just a few months before I had a mild stroke that
> ...


I watch about 6 hours of TV a day.. No network stuff, just movies. I'm 59 and disabled from bith. So I can't my electric wheelchair up on my roof.:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kcmurphy88 said:


> And why should DBSTalk's party line be "don't do it"?


Because... based on the engineering, and the design of the BBC's and other things.... they are not designed to work reliable in that fashion.

As seen, they do work for some people... but it isn't going to work for everyone.

The BBC's where designed to be connected directly to the units... not "down stream".

So that "is" the party/company line... as they are the ones that designed the hardware, and know what the design specs were for... and why the instructions for installation are what they are.

People have been creative in their solutions, to over come some of the limitations of the hardware.... And if it works for them... great... but not all installations are the same, and one hack that works "there" may not work... "there"...

They are working to get SWM out as soon as they can....
They want the product out there.
The HR20 is SWM ready....
The H20 is ready with the latest CE software versions
The H21 is ready out of the box...
And yes, there will soon be an SD-DVR that is ready for it...

So they want the SWM Technology out there, and are working extremely hard to get it finialized and out to the consumer market place.


----------



## cbt (Dec 27, 2006)

As information, I appeared to have everything right - but kept getting 771 messages and 0 reception on the transponders. Direct TV sent out an installer, next day service, who identified that the 5LNB dish installed by them a year ago, a square model, would not receive signals from the 103b satellite. He installed a new slimline HD dish - and everything is great. He said this probably was going to be a big issue though, because of the large number of these dishes installed.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So they want the SWM Technology out there, and are working extremely hard to get it finialized and out to the consumer market place.


If more "testers" are needed I'm happy to volunteer.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, the truth of the matter in my personal situation is that my 63 year old dad will neither notice nor care. He has a 27" SD TV from many, many moons ago and doesn't plan on getting a new TV until it dies. HD means literally nothing to him.
> 
> This might cause you to go  (I know it does me), but this is the fact. It's more likely that grandpa just wants his station (which hasn't changed) than it is that he wants his HD.


Well, every situation is different. My Dad's 69 (and shot an 81 in golf yesterday - his goal is to shoot his age before 75).

He bought a 52" HDTV this summer and has had 5.1 sound for longer than I have (and recently upgraded all his equipment too). Now, he has cable because it was easier for him to hook it up to the other 3 TV's in his house (bedroom, office, game room) and I couldn't convine him to go D*. If I would have though and he found himself unable to get the new channels right now because of an install error this summer, he'd be one very unhappy person right now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cbt said:


> As information, I appeared to have everything right - but kept getting 771 messages and 0 reception on the transponders. Direct TV sent out an installer, next day service, who identified that the 5LNB dish installed by them a year ago, a square model, would not receive signals from the 103b satellite. He installed a new slimline HD dish - and everything is great. He said this probably was going to be a big issue though, because of the large number of these dishes installed.


I am still using the "square" AT-9 sidecar dish. I have all of the new channels.
A bad LNB can happen with either the Sidecar or Slimline dish. There are no more Sidecars so replacement will always be the Slimline dish.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Like so many, I held off pushing my, 83 year old mother, into HD.
A few weeks back I ordered a 32" for her. Most of the family and a few of her friends said she didn't need it and "all you need is...."
Well, she could see the WOW factor from the start and the Smithsonian channel she can't stop telling me about. 
[Now where can I get it turned off to get a break? :lol: ]


----------



## Dwrecked (Mar 2, 2007)

to the OP, You really think D* doesn't know that with lighting up the new birds there will be problems? They do, and they already anticipated 1 million service calls as a result of it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl, Since both my receivers are ready for SWM, what else is needed to "turn it on"? A multiswitch out at the dish? Can they be bought?

If I have one H20 and one HR20 side by side I would only need one cable? Sounds nice. Would allow my parents to upgrade to HD.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Earl, Since both my receivers are ready for SWM, what else is needed to "turn it on"? A multiswitch out at the dish? Can they be bought?
> 
> If I have one H20 and one HR20 side by side I would only need one cable? Sounds nice. Would allow my parents to upgrade to HD.


To turn it on, all you need is for it to arrive. And, believe me, I literally realized how important this was to DIRECTV the moment I read the patents a long time ago. Single wire solutions to every room.

When I first got my HR20s last year, I had 4 in a room as a test lab while they worked out the kinks. Mrs. Tibber wasn't happy with the bundle of 10 wires coming thru our closet to that rack of HR20s. (8 sat., 1 OTA, 1 internet via comcast.) Today, I could do that with 2 wires. Fortunately, the HR20 is solid, I don't need to keep them in a lab.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I am still using the "square" AT-9 sidecar dish. I have all of the new channels.
> A bad LNB can happen with either the Sidecar or Slimline dish. There are no more Sidecars so replacement will always be the Slimline dish.


Could someone post a picture of the various dishes so I will know what I have.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hankmack said:


> Could someone post a picture of the various dishes so I will know what I have.


http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/directv_dish_antenna_types.asp


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/directv_dish_antenna_types.asp


Thank you. I have the Slimline. I seem to be getting all the HDs including locals that I subscribe. to.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

djwww98 said:


> Count my Mom in with your Dads. Her single LNB dish and 27" SD keeps her perfectly happy. Whenever I go over there I usually end up setting her VCR clock for her because she can't. This is representative of a good number of people out there. She has no interest in HD.
> And just for the sake of countering all the anecdotal whining, 9 months ago I called to order an HR20. 4 days later an installer showed up at the appointed time with the HR20 and installed a slimline dish... and apparently got it right the first time. The HR20 has worked just fine from day one. Never a problem. And I now have all the HD channels I am supposed to have. So how many people who have had my experience write about it on a forum? Not very many. Not to diminish those who have had problems. My point is there are a lot more people with no problems and a lot less people with problems than you would be led to believe from reading this or similar forums.


+1... I had the same situation where everything was done perfectly!


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, the truth of the matter in my personal situation is that my 63 year old dad will neither notice nor care. He has a 27" SD TV from many, many moons ago and doesn't plan on getting a new TV until it dies. HD means literally nothing to him.
> 
> This might cause you to go  (I know it does me), but this is the fact. It's more likely that grandpa just wants his station (which hasn't changed) than it is that he wants his HD.


Hell I still have discussions with my dad why HD and Widescreen is so much better and he still watches "FULLSCREEN". I really do not think Directv has too much to worry about. Anyone have any idea what % of customers have HD vs SD?

-Dan


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cbt said:


> As information, I appeared to have everything right - but kept getting 771 messages and 0 reception on the transponders. Direct TV sent out an installer, next day service, who identified that the 5LNB dish installed by them a year ago, a square model, would not receive signals from the 103b satellite. He installed a new slimline HD dish - and everything is great. He said this probably was going to be a big issue though, because of the large number of these dishes installed.


I have one of those "square" dishs... the AT9 also known as the SideCar.

Works 100% perfect with the new channels.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Slightly OT:
Was it ever called the 'sidecar' before those D* informational videos?? I had never heard the name before those videos ran, now everybody seems to call it the sidecar


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

longrider said:


> Slightly OT:
> Was it ever called the 'sidecar' before those D* informational videos?? I had never heard the name before those videos ran, now everybody seems to call it the sidecar


No, it was refered to as the AT9 before...
But SideCar is so much "nicer" to say now..


----------



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

cajunbug said:


> I think directv will have a big problem over the next few months. They promised all these HD channels and assumed that their outsourced installers where properly installing the systems.
> 
> Now you have all kinds of average folks with diplexers, etc installed in their homes and are not getting the proper signals. I spoke with about 10 co-workers and friends that have this problem tonight! A few have the h20 and are getting none of the new channels and have been on the phone all night with directv.
> 
> If directv does not quickly figure out an easy install, single wire solution that can be done by the do it yourselfers, the increase support calls will sink the install companies.


I had two HR20's and a slimline installed two weeks ago. I had a 4x8 powered switch (don't remember the model). I asked him about replacing the multiswitch, and he said it wasn't necessary, Ironwood had told the installers that any 4x8 or 6x8 would work. I told him that wasn't would I had heard, and he said it would work. While he was activating the receivers, I tuned to channel 499, and it say BBC not installed on both receivers. He forced a softwared download, did a few other things, but when he finally realized it was happening on both receivers, it started to dawn on him that what I said might be true.

He said DirecTV would likely have a huge problem, because he had personally done hundreds of installs (I think he said hundreds) where people already had a 4x8, and he didn't swap it out, as per his instructions, and he knew that other Arkansas Ironwood installers were doing the same.

In the end, I got the WB68 prior to the new channels coming online, but I know there are a lot of people around here that have older multiswitches.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You don't happen to have the name of the installer company do you?


----------



## 40yearfan (Aug 8, 2007)

40yearfan said:


> Got my new system in May of 2006. Very competent installer put the antenna on the back of my house where it is almost hidden, hooked up my HR20 and 3 - H20's, made sure I had the BBC's installed, and even programmed my main TV to work with the remote on my HR-20 to show me how to make the others work. And he did this all in the space of 4 hours. He also installed an OTA in my attic which works fantastic for the OTA channels I have available in my area and ran a seperate line to my HR20 for it (I don't have it on the H20's).
> 
> The thing of it is that I could have done this myself as I did in the last place I lived, but since I turn 65 in November, I figured I'd treat myself for a change and watch someone else do the work. A novel experience, but one I intend to do more often.
> 
> This grandpa might not be the most knowledgeable person when it comes to electronics, but he's smart enough to keep a young whipper snapper from giving him a snow job.


So this is what I get for bragging about DTV.

The installer showed up this afternoon, took one look at the set-up, saw it would require him to go in the attic and fish a wire down the wall and refused to do it. He said it was too hot (high of 99 degrees here in AZ, cool for this time of year) and then on top of it, said he'd have to charge me $75 for fishing a cable in the wall. In the meantime, while looking at my existing HR20, asked me why it had 3 cables running to it (2 sat and 1 OTA). I had to explain to him about why I needed an OTA as he wanted to use that cable for the second feed for my bedroom (on other side of the wall). Next he looks at my AT-9 antenna installation I had put in last year and tells me it's an old model and they have a newer system out now. Then he tried to tell me that this dish wouldn't work for the new HD channels. That's when I literally threw him out the front door and told him never to come back.

I called DTV, got some guy who spoke about 3 words of English and tried to explain what had happened and that I wasn't about to pay an additional $75 for intallation. He said something about supervisor and I said yes, I want to talk to him. Someone else gets on the line (sounded like a young lady) who listened patiently to my tale of woe and said, "I can't do anything about it." So I ask, "Who am I talking to?" Here, come to find out, the guy from DTV had called Ironwood who was installing the HR20 and wanted me to talk them out of the $75 fee. About this time, I was hot enough to fry eggs on, but I realized hollering at a little girl would do no good. So I politely told her I had mistaken her for DTV. She said she would have her supervisor call me to see if they could work out a deal.

True to her word, the supervisor from Ironwood called back within 15 minutes, listen to my complaint and rescheduled the installation for tomorrow morning at 8:00AM and said there would be no additional charge.

I'll let you know tomorrow how things went. BTW, as the installer was leaving, I told him he was a poor representative of Ironwood and he responded that he didn't work for Ironwood. He was a subcontractor of a subcontractor of Ironwood. What a kishish!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The free, professional install does not include wall fishes and is optional on attic or crawl space runs. They only include exterior or basement runs that are simple.

I've been lucky, I did all the wall fishes myself, and otherwise did enough prep work for the intallers that they often have done the crawl space and attic work for free (9 tuner installs that they can get done in an hour make the installers generous.) In my present house, I did all the wire runs, I did not want a spiderweb of wires all on the outside of my house.

So, if you are getting the wall fishes for free, $75 is about the going rate in many areas, be sure to offer at least the installer a cool drink tomorrow. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 40yearfan (Aug 8, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The free, professional install does not include wall fishes and is optional on attic or crawl space runs. They only include exterior or basement runs that are simple.
> 
> I've been lucky, I did all the wall fishes myself, and otherwise did enough prep work for the intallers that they often have done the crawl space and attic work for free (9 tuner installs that they can get done in an hour make the installers generous.) In my present house, I did all the wire runs, I did not want a spiderweb of wires all on the outside of my house.
> 
> ...


I'll definetely offer him a cool drink. If he does a good job, I'll slip him a twenty dollar bill also.

I actually came home early today to help the installer today and was seriously disappointed when he refused to do the job. I've been working in construction since 1961 and spent many years on the job in the hot sun or cold cruel winter (those winters are the reason I moved to AZ. in 1982 ).

I'm sure DTV has Ironwood squeezed as tightly as they can. Working for a large company like DTV is really tough and it's hard to make any money on just a regular install. It's really not the $75 bucks thats the problem. When I make a deal, I will live up to my side and expect the other person to do the same. If I'm not informed of extra charges when I'm making the deal, I don't expect any during the installation.

Just old fashioned I guess.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

40yearfan said:


> I'll definetely offer him a cool drink. If he does a good job, I'll slip him a twenty dollar bill also.
> 
> I actually came home early today to help the installer today and was seriously disappointed when he refused to do the job. I've been working in construction since 1961 and spent many years on the job in the hot sun or cold cruel winter (those winters are the reason I moved to AZ. in 1982 ).
> 
> ...


Hear every bit of that, lived near there for almost 5 years. I didn't mind the heat, but I would not survive doing outdoor construction most of the year.

From time to time, the CSR would warn me about the standard install caveats but not very often.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> The free, professional install does not include wall fishes and is optional on attic or crawl space runs. They only include exterior or basement runs that are simple.
> 
> I've been lucky, I did all the wall fishes myself, and otherwise did enough prep work for the intallers that they often have done the crawl space and attic work for free (9 tuner installs that they can get done in an hour make the installers generous.) In my present house, I did all the wire runs, I did not want a spiderweb of wires all on the outside of my house.
> 
> ...


When the installer came to my house,I told him that I need the cable fished down the wall in my living room. I was prepared to pay for , but he said no problem and promptly spent 2 1/2 Hrs. runing cable and doing my setup.

I was extremely happy about the job he did and tipped him $40 when he was done. I don't know the name of the company. But I do know he had a nice D* logo on his van and wore a uniform. He was a young guy, couldn't have been more than 30.


----------



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

cajunbug said:


> I think directv will have a big problem over the next few months. They promised all these HD channels and assumed that their outsourced installers where properly installing the systems.
> 
> Now you have all kinds of average folks with diplexers, etc installed in their homes and are not getting the proper signals. I spoke with about 10 co-workers and friends that have this problem tonight! A few have the h20 and are getting none of the new channels and have been on the phone all night with directv.
> 
> If directv does not quickly figure out an easy install, single wire solution that can be done by the do it yourselfers, the increase support calls will sink the install companies.


I think this issue DirecTV is well aware of. I am sure they are not going to set around and do nothing about it. They have known about this issue way before they decided to move to the Ka/Ku band from typical Ku band. We have known about this for a couple years and I am sure DirecTV has know about it four years at least. I also am pretty sure they know they will have alot of service calls and would be expected. People don't call direcTV with an issue till there is an issue. I really dont think a sat company wouldn't know if you go form a higher band to a lower band your going to have interferance issues when you get closer to that of OTA and other lower band frequeces. This is not a 100% the installers falt, think about how many people damage cables just scooting a new tv stand over them or the ones people riged themself. Its not as easy as 123 for a regular conumer to cut a cable and put on a compression fitting. So give them a change to handle this. Come on they are the top sat provider in the country there not stupid. They didn't get there by luck.


----------



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:



> You don't happen to have the name of the installer company do you?


If you were asking me? No. They are part of Ironwood out of Little Rock, but that is all I know.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

ecdc said:


> Exactly. It's always disappointing when you're the one in the minority that is having the problems, so I do understand the frustration. But anecdotal stories posted on a message board that probably represents less than .1% of D* customer base is hardly an example of them or other companies "going under" or needing to recover.


And you are more likely to post a message or call D* if you have a problem. If everything is working fine you don't hear that all is well. So it only sounds like everyone is having a problem.


----------



## 40yearfan (Aug 8, 2007)

40yearfan said:


> So this is what I get for bragging about DTV.
> 
> The installer showed up this afternoon, took one look at the set-up, saw it would require him to go in the attic and fish a wire down the wall and refused to do it. He said it was too hot (high of 99 degrees here in AZ, cool for this time of year) and then on top of it, said he'd have to charge me $75 for fishing a cable in the wall. In the meantime, while looking at my existing HR20, asked me why it had 3 cables running to it (2 sat and 1 OTA). I had to explain to him about why I needed an OTA as he wanted to use that cable for the second feed for my bedroom (on other side of the wall). Next he looks at my AT-9 antenna installation I had put in last year and tells me it's an old model and they have a newer system out now. Then he tried to tell me that this dish wouldn't work for the new HD channels. That's when I literally threw him out the front door and told him never to come back.
> 
> ...


To continue my story, yesterday a young fellow from Ironwood showed up (All this is according to my wife. I wasn't available as I was in meetings all morning Friday). The first thing he said after seeing what needed to be done is that he would have to charge $75 to fish the wall. My wife suggested he call his office which he did and he then said no charge. He went into the attic to run the cable, but said he couldn't access the wall where the TV was located and would have to run the cable to a different wall and then surface mount it to the TV location. This went over like a lead baloon with my wife as the house is one year old and we have crown molding all around the ceiling in our master bedroom.

To make a long story short, she said no dice and he left and took the HR20 with him. I have yet to talk to DTV, but I guess my only recourse is to wait until they bring out the single cable install (which he suggested we do).

My wife did say that he was very polite, seemed to want to really do the job and actually worked for Ironwood. Complete opposite of the first installer.


----------



## blazer900 (Sep 20, 2007)

Please forgive the length of this.

I had called Ironwood Monday afternoon to confirm the appointment and confirm what they were bringing with them to install (1 HR20, 1 H20) Dish, Mulitswitch, B Band Converters). I bought a third HD receiver (H20) at CC for them to install and made sure they knew on Monday that it was here. Installation window 8 to 12.

At 11:40 the installer calls to say they will be a little late, they are almost finshed with the job their at and will be here shortly. They finally show up close to 2:30. I explain what I wanted done and where I wanted the receivers. Because my wife loves the Tivo interface, I wanted a second line run from the basement to accomodate the HR20 in another room should I decide to move it. I also told them that I had basic cable tv in the event DTV is down for awhile and to make sure that was still available to me. (the cost along with my internet service is minimal) They said ok. I also explained that I wanted to make sure that I get signals from 103b.

After installing the dish and receivers, signal strength was poor on all. While they were adjusting I was testing the signal strength on the 3 tvs. 99b no signal, 119 no signal 103a and b no signal.

The said "well, you don't need 119 that's all Spanish", we'll get the 99b signal but there are no channels or signals for 103b". I said yes there are, DTV set up channels to test the signal for those. (In all the time they were at my house not once did they speak in English unless I asked a question, very annoying)

After about an hour of going back and forth with this, one of the installers comes in and hands me the worksheet to sign. I said what am I signing? There is no signal for the new satellite (I am getting HD on other sats). He says, yes there is, we got it in the other room. I said show me, and if you got it in the other room I should have it in here. I told them I wasn't signing it. He called his supervisor and handed me the phone. I couldn't understand him due partially from background noise and his accent but got enough to know he wanted me to sign. I said no. They then called DTV speaking in spanish and then he hands me the phone.

DTV rep wants to know what the problem is. I very calmly and nicely explained the situation and he said sorry, we'll have to set you for a service call. I said fine, when? He said I'll transfer you. I said, should I send these installers on their way? He said "their still there? I said yea, they called you not me. He said, "well, they have to fix it and I said yea that's what I've been trying to tell you and handed the phone back to the installers.

It's now, almost 6:00 pm and I'm late for an appointment. They get off the phone with DTV and are talking to their supervisor now while gathering up their tools and ladder. He asked me again to sign the worksheet and I said no. They left without fixing the problem. 

I didn't get home until almost 10:00 pm and checked the signals again, still nothing. Called DTV installation support and explained the situation who transferred me to a tech. After explaining the situation again (he wasn't aware of most of the test channels) he said I needed to schedule a service call and transferred me. I then explained the situation for the third time and after putting me on hold for awhile the rep scheduled a call for 8-12 Thursday 9/27 morning (another day off needed). I asked to make sure they do not sent the same installers.

Thursday comes and about 10 am I get a call from Ironwood asking me what happened on Monday. I told him I wasn't getting any signal on 99 or 103b. He says 103b is for locals and I said no they are where DTv's test channels are for the HD rollout. He says we'll have have to someone someone come out. I told him I had a service call set up for that morning. 

Shortly after 12:00 two guys show up wearing blue uniforms with "Directv" on them. I explain the situation 

So, that's my story and again I apologize for the length of post. As a newbie here I appreciate the comments and suggestions I received yesterday. To cut to the chase, they got me all hooked up and I now get the HD channels. The 1st 2 installers put in a 4x4 switch instead of a 6x8 so they installed that and also replaced a diplexer they said was bad. They couldn't get my cable tv to work. Have another service call set up for Friday the 5th for that. 

Anyway, just thought I'd share. Again sorry for the length.


----------

